# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ::: پزشکی، دندون، دارو ....... مشهد ...... کودو بیشتر تو حالته ؟!؟

## ZAPATA

در واقع خواستم ... یه تاپیک مجزا واسه تمام بروبچ عشق پزشکی دندون دارو مشهد داشته باشیم
 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## sahelam

> 


وایییییییییییییییی اینجارووووو....اینجارتبه چندمیخواد؟؟؟؟من منطقه سه امااااااا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ZAPATA

> وایییییییییییییییی اینجارووووو....اینجارتبه چندمیخواد؟؟؟؟من منطقه سه امااااااا

----------


## arisa

هیچکدوم
از هیچ کدوم از این سه تا رشته خوشم نمیاد
حالا هر دانشگاهی

----------


## EMO ROBOT

ساختمون داروشون خعلی شیکه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ZAPATA

> هیچکدوم
> از هیچ کدوم از این سه تا رشته خوشم نمیاد
> حالا هر دانشگاهی


طبیعیه ! ...  :Yahoo (106): 
............


یه نفر که ....... جوجه شیشلیک پیتزا ...... دوس نداشته باشه ..... میره سمت کله پاچه !

----------


## hamed_habibi

فقط بهشتی غروب ک از دانشگاه میای بیرون بنز پورش میبینی تهران ک میری همش ادمای عقده ایی

----------


## arefeh78

فقط دارو اصفهان :Yahoo (4): 
دانشگاهم فقط دانشگاه اصفهان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> فقط بهشتی غروب ک از دانشگاه میای بیرون بنز پورش میبینی تهران ک میری همش ادمای عقده ایی





> فقط دارو اصفهان
> دانشگاهم فقط دانشگاه اصفهان


تهرانی ها و اصفهانی ها رو هم ...... ما دوس  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mtbkh

واسه ی قبول شدن نمیتونم به هیچ جایی جز اینجا فکرکنم ....فردوسی یک چیز دیگست  :Yahoo (8):  انشالله مهر امسال میام همینجا...




> در واقع خواستم ... یه تاپیک مجزا واسه تمام بروبچ عشق پزشکی دندون دارو مشهد داشته باشیم

----------


## Petrichor

*ژون باو*  :Yahoo (94):  دانشکده دارو نوساخته لامصب تو چش میزنه  :Yahoo (94): 
ولی من پزشکی مشهد میخوام . زاپاتا ایشالا تو هم مشهد قبول شو بیام دانشکده دارو چنتا سوال زیست ازت بپرسم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## K95

فقط شیراز والسلام :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi2015

> فقط شیراز والسلام


عشق فقط یک کلام خامنه ای والسلام :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Wild Rose

قشنگه ها :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ZAPATA

> فقط شیراز والسلام


خوشا مشهدو وصف بی مثالش  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## K95

> عشق فقط یک کلام خامنه ای والسلام


کمرم شکست با این حرفت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## K95

> خوشا مشهدو وصف بی مثالش


این شعره چقداشناس....واسه شیراز نبوده احیانا :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _LuNa_

> 





دانشکده دارو قشنگه :Yahoo (83): 



رتبه بندی دانشکده های دارو سازی ((دارو مشهد))چه رتبه ای داره؟! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ZAPATA

> دانشکده دارو قشنگه
> 
> 
> 
> رتبه بندی دانشکده های دارو سازی ((دارو مشهد))چه رتبه ای داره؟!

----------


## ZAPATA

> این شعره چقداشناس....واسه شیراز نبوده احیانا


اولش داشته به مشهد فکر میکرده ...... حرف تو دهنش خوب نچرخیده یـ شیراز از دهنش در رفته  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reza2018

> 


دانشکده ی پزشگیشم به این قشنگیه؟ :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza2018

داش زاپاتا!! از بازار کار دارو خبر داری ؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> دانشکده ی پزشگیشم به این قشنگیه؟


تو پست اول عکسش هست دیگه ! ::::: تازه شم ! این ساختمان دانشکده دارو تازه ساخته ! واسه همینه که خوشگله ! :Yahoo (8): 



> داش زاپاتا!! از بازار کار دارو خبر داری ؟


به ایناش فکر نمیکنم و فکر نکردم ...... ::: 
همینو خوب میدونم تو کارت بهترین باش، خیلی جاها کار واست هست ! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## LI20

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZAPATA


طبیعیه ! ... 
............فایل پیوست 70254فایل پیوست 70255

فایل پیوست 70256
یه نفر که ....... جوجه شیشلیک پیتزا ...... دوس نداشته باشه ..... میره سمت کله پاچه !فایل پیوست 70257



اخه برادر من  وسط کنکوراینا    چیه میزاری  وسط تست  زیست  یاد شیشلیک میوفتم_

----------


## mohammad.sa

دمتون گرم...خیلی انگیزه داد بهم....ایشالا قبول شم هرجا هست خوبه....حالا مرکز استان ها بود ک چ بهتر

----------


## Amin97

کلهم از اجتماع و سرو کله زدن با بیمار و مردم خالم بهم میخوره فقط داروسازی خوشم میاد کمی اونم بخاطر گشا-دی کارش !

----------


## aamir

ماکه همین شهرستانا هم ازخدامونه قبول شیم  تا چه برسه به مرکز استانم......کیه که مارو راه بده  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ZAPATA

> کلهم از اجتماع و سرو کله زدن با بیمار و مردم خالم بهم میخوره فقط داروسازی خوشم میاد کمی اونم بخاطر گشا-دی کارش !


ما زبان را ننگریم و قال را


ما روان را بنگریم و حال را







> ماکه همین شهرستانا هم ازخدامونه قبول شیم  تا چه برسه به مرکز استانم......کیه که مارو راه بده


دانشگاه های خوب و درجه یک .... مال بهتریناست ....... تو اثبات کن لایقشی .... بقیش توکلت علی الله ! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## aamir

> ما زبان را ننگریم و قال را
> 
> 
> ما روان را بنگریم و حال را
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من که خداوکیلی کافر شدم امسال ازدست کنکور وپشت کنکور موندن .خیلی خیلی سخته مخصوصا وقتی نتیجه نمیگیری....هعی این نیز بگذرد

----------


## Amsterdam

اوه اوه دندون چع خوشله  :Yahoo (4):  
سال بعد من اونجام  :Yahoo (1):  









































البته تو خواب  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## LI20

_رئیس دانشگاه تبریز  زنگ زد گف دیگه نبینم تو تاپیک دانشگاهای مشهد  پست میزاری ها  دلم میشکنه_

----------


## arisa

> 


الان اینی که وسطه کجاش شبیه دندونه؟؟؟؟؟؟بیشتر شبیه چماقه

----------


## mahdi2015

رتبه بندی دانشکده پزشکی و دندون هم بذاری ممنون میشم  @zapata

----------


## Delgir

جدا هیچی به پوزشکی مشهد نمی رسه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> رتبه بندی دانشکده پزشکی و دندون هم بذاری ممنون میشم  @zapata


واسه دندون مجزا پیدا نکردم ... فکر کنم دندون و پزشکی رو باهم در نظر گرفته میشن ! ... شاید !

----------


## Farhadmed96

مگ داریم قشنگتر از پزشکی ایران!؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> مگ داریم قشنگتر از پزشکی ایران!؟


فعلن که دانشکده پزشکی و دارو مشهد داره دلبری میکنه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## K95

> مگ داریم قشنگتر از پزشکی ایران!؟


اره شیراز :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

*ی زمانی عاشق دندون مشهد بودم !

حالا نمیدونم عاشق دانشکده و جایی ک هس بودم یا خود رشتش*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

فقط وفقط دانشگاه مشهد ودیگر هیچچچچچچ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> 


چ منظره ی خوشگلی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> اره شیراز


دزفول

----------


## unlucky

> 


این همونه که مث هتل میمونه ؟
آسمونم از توش مشخصه ؟
آره ؟ 
 :31:

----------


## -Sara-

> دزفول


..اینجا.. :Yahoo (105): 
.

----------


## hazrate_doost

> ..اینجا..
> .


عشق است عشق، با اینکه اهوازیم ولی کلا عاشقه دزفولم.

----------


## -Sara-

> عشق است عشق، با اینکه اهوازیم ولی کلا عاشقه دزفولم.


..برادر اینجا دزفول نیست ک. :Yahoo (106): .گفته بودید بهتر از شیراز دزفوله من گفتم ن اینجاس بهتر ازاونجا.

----------


## _Fateme_

وای چقد خوبه

----------


## hazrate_doost

خواهر من که نگفتم اینجا دزفوله گفتم دزفول عشق است عشق  :Yahoo (21):  این نقل قول هم دستم خورده بود  :Yahoo (20): 


> ..برادر اینجا دزفول نیست ک..گفته بودید بهتر از شیراز دزفوله من گفتم ن اینجاس بهتر ازاونجا.

----------


## unlucky

> ..برادر اینجا دزفول نیست ک..گفته بودید بهتر از شیراز دزفوله من گفتم ن اینجاس بهتر ازاونجا.


 :16:  :15:

----------


## hazrate_doost

اعتراف میکنم که شیراز قشنگ تره  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## unlucky

> اعتراف میکنم که شیراز قشنگ تره


به نظر من که قشنگ نیس
در کل دانشگاه های قدیمی تر بی ریخت تر از جدید تر ها هستن ( از لحاظ ظاهری میگم )
ولی از لحاظ علمی و کاربردی و... شکی نیست که دانشگاه تهران در بین دانشگاه های ایران حرف اولو میزنه :Yahoo (117): 
دانشگاه شیراز دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه. ولی به نظر من که ریخت و قیافه نداره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Sara-

> اعتراف میکنم که شیراز قشنگ تره


...قشنگ؟؟؟؟؟؟شایدم قشنگه...ولی اون اصفهانو ددید؟اون خیلی قشنگ تره :Yahoo (106):

----------


## -Sara-

> 


.. :Yahoo (110):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> ...قشنگ؟؟؟؟؟؟شایدم قشنگه...ولی اون اصفهانو ددید؟اون خیلی قشنگ تره


اره اصفهان رو دیدم انگاری باغه خیلی قشنگه

----------


## dorsa20

[COLOR="Navy"][SIZE="2"]من اون دارو مشهد تو کارنامه سبز اورده بودم :Yahoo (94): ..شیک ساختن...ایول :Yahoo (83):

----------


## rajabph

امسال دارو مشد :Yahoo (8): اگه نشد سال بعد دندون مشد :Yahoo (8):

----------


## rajabph



----------


## Dr.med96

پزشکی رشت ❤

زکات علم به نشر آن است

----------


## Mandi96

> در واقع خواستم ... یه تاپیک مجزا واسه تمام بروبچ عشق پزشکی دندون دارو مشهد داشته باشیم


 دانشگاه مشهد دوست دارم ^_^
توی الویت های انتخاب رشته م هست ^_^

----------


## _Fateme_

> در واقع خواستم ... یه تاپیک مجزا واسه تمام بروبچ عشق پزشکی دندون دارو مشهد داشته باشیم


پزشکیش واسه من باز نمیشه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## rajabph

> پزشکیش واسه من باز نمیشه

----------


## amir_usj

دوستم وقتی پزشکی مشهد قبول شد داشت گریه میکرد
نمی دونست که خیلیا ارزوشونه که اونجا باشن 
چقدر هدفا با هم فرق میکنه 
مشهد هر چقدرم که دانشگاش بزرگ و شیک باشه باز به تهران نمیرسه 
#هدفت بزرگ باشه

----------


## kurdish boy

> دوستم وقتی پزشکی مشهد قبول شد داشت گریه میکرد
> نمی دونست که خیلیا ارزوشونه که اونجا باشن 
> چقدر هدفا با هم فرق میکنه 
> مشهد هر چقدرم که دانشگاش بزرگ و شیک باشه باز به تهران نمیرسه 
> #هدفت بزرگ باشه


عجیب با نظرت موافقم در زمینه بورسیه گرفتن برای دانشگاه های خارج از کشور هم دانشجویان دانشگاه تهران شانس بیشتری برای قبولی دارن به دلیل رده بندی دانشگاه

----------


## rajabph

جهان هرکس به اندازه وسعت فکر اوست :Yahoo (1): بزرگ درنظرتو تهرانه    در نظر من مشهد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ZAPATA

> این همونه که مث هتل میمونه ؟
> آسمونم از توش مشخصه ؟
> آره ؟


این نمای داخلشه


اینم یـ صحنه از زمان افتتاح و بازدید وزیر بهداشت ... دکتر قاضی هاشمی .... از دانشگاست

----------


## kawaiimahdi

> این نمای داخلشه
> 
> 
> اینم یـ صحنه از زمان افتتاح و بازدید وزیر بهداشت ... دکتر قاضی هاشمی .... از دانشگاست


شما جنگل های آمازون هم بری ردی از وزیر بهداشت پیدا میکنی

----------


## unlucky

> این نمای داخلشه


اره همونه  :Yahoo (105): 
اصن هتلیه برای خودش

خدایی حیف بود شده دانشکده داروسازی
باید پزشکی میشد  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mina_77

> این نمای داخلشه
> 
> 
> اینم یـ صحنه از زمان افتتاح و بازدید وزیر بهداشت ... دکتر قاضی هاشمی .... از دانشگاست



زاپا جان
عزیز دل خواهر
این نمای داخل داروی مشهده؟ :Yahoo (5): 
همچین معمارایی تو ایرانم هستن
نمیدونستم

----------


## ZAPATA

> زاپا جان
> عزیز دل خواهر
> این نمای داخل داروی مشهده؟
> همچین معمارایی تو ایرانم هستن
> نمیدونستم


آره دیگه !
.................
اینم 2 تا عکس دیگه ::: یکی زمان سخنرانی دکتر قاضی هاشمی تو مراسم افتتاحیه دانشگاست :: یکیشم همون نمای داخلی رو نشون میده ::

----------


## mina_77

> آره دیگه !
> .................
> اینم 2 تا عکس دیگه ::: یکی زمان سخنرانی دکتر قاضی هاشمی تو مراسم افتتاحیه دانشگاست :: یکیشم همون نمای داخلی رو نشون میده ::


فووووق العاده لاکچریه

فقط تنها بدیش اینه که مشهد شهر مذهبیه
وگرنه تو اولویتم بود

----------


## ZAPATA

> فووووق العاده لاکچریه
> 
> فقط تنها بدیش اینه که مشهد شهر مذهبیه
> وگرنه تو اولویتم بود


اصلن ربطی نداره ...... مشهد هم مثل تهران و شیراز و .... خیلی شهرای دیگه است ..... :: اسمشه که شهر مذهبیه ...... یه سر بیا مشهد برو سمتای سجاد و احمدآباد .... شک میکنی اینجا مشهده یا لس آنجلس !  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## alk1370

زاپاتا جان! از دانشکده پزشکی داخلش و کلاساش و آزمایشگاهاش و البته خوابگاهش!! عکس نداری بزاری؟
راستی ورودی این دانشکده ها از در شرقی دانشگاه فردوسی هست یا از سمت بلوار باهنر؟ هزار بار اون ورا اومدم ورودی داروسازیش رو دیدم فکر کنم روبروی پارک ملت بود.
خوابگاه های پزشکیش تو دانشگاهه یا نه؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> زاپاتا جان! از دانشکده پزشکی داخلش و کلاساش و آزمایشگاهاش و البته خوابگاهش!! عکس نداری بزاری؟
> راستی ورودی این دانشکده ها از در شرقی دانشگاه فردوسی هست یا از سمت بلوار باهنر؟ هزار بار اون ورا اومدم ورودی داروسازیش رو دیدم فکر کنم روبروی پارک ملت بود.
> خوابگاه های پزشکیش تو دانشگاهه یا نه؟


داخلش ... به خوشگلی دانشکده دارو نیست ...... ! ولی بازهم از ظاهر نمیشه قضاوت کرد . الان خیلیا انگار دانشکده دندون واسشون زیاد جذبه نداشت ولی من از دندون بیشتر خوشم میاد تا پزشکی و دارو  ::::: 
.....................
یه در مجزا که خود ورودی به سمت دانشکده های دندون پزشکی دارو هستش ... ولی دیگه هرکی از هر در بیاد ... اومده دیگه :: چه شرقی چه غربی چه درب اصلی روبروی پارک ملت ! ..... خیلیاهم هستن از سمت بلوار پیروزی (نزدیک دانشکده روانشناسی) وارد دانشگاه میشن !
....................
از خوابگاه هم نه ! :: همینو میدونم خوابگاهاشون از بچه های فردوسی جداست ..... فکر کنم تو همون راسته باهنر هستش ::::: یه بار که اتفاقی سر از خوابگاهاشون در آوردم ..... تفاوت خاصی با ماها بروبچ فردوسی ندارن ..... :::: ولی جوشون یه چی دیگست ::: همون یه بار که باهاشون بودم یکی از بهترین خاطرات زندگیمه (در واقع یه گروه تئاتر داشتن .... من با کارگردان و یکی از بچه هاشون کار داشتم ولی تو همون مدتی که داشتم کارو بازیشونو نگاه میکردم منم آوردم تو گروهشون باهاشون تمرین کردم !) :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## Reza.k

حاشیه :Yahoo (21): 
این دو ماهم بکوب بخونید بعد توی تابستون وقت برا اینکارا خیلی هست.
فکر نکنم حرفم غیر منطقی باشه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ZAPATA

> حاشیه
> این دو ماهم بکوب بخونید بعد توی تابستون وقت برا اینکارا خیلی هست.
> فکر نکنم حرفم غیر منطقی باشه


با حرفت موافقم ... :: گاهی هم کمی انگیزه خالی از لطف نیست  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## rajabph

> فووووق العاده لاکچریه
> 
> فقط تنها بدیش اینه که مشهد شهر مذهبیه
> وگرنه تو اولویتم بود


مگه مذهبی چیه؟

----------


## Saeede_Sh

> طبیعیه ! ... 
> ............فایل پیوست 70254فایل پیوست 70255
> 
> فایل پیوست 70256
> یه نفر که ....... جوجه شیشلیک پیتزا ...... دوس نداشته باشه ..... میره سمت کله پاچه !فایل پیوست 70257


جواب دادنات منو کشتهههههههههه...عااااااااا  ااااااااااالی :Yahoo (10):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> آره دیگه !
> .................
> اینم 2 تا عکس دیگه ::: یکی زمان سخنرانی دکتر قاضی هاشمی تو مراسم افتتاحیه دانشگاست :: یکیشم همون نمای داخلی رو نشون میده ::فایل پیوست 70328
> 
> فایل پیوست 70327



اقا زودتر میذاشتی اینا رو انگیزه مضاعفی میشد
تو ایران مگه از این چیزا داریم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## ZAPATA

> اقا زودتر میذاشتی اینا رو انگیزه مضاعفی میشد
> تو ایران مگه از این چیزا داریم


شاید اینم واستون جالب باشه :
++ دکتر قاضی هاشمی ..... وزیر بهداشت ..... تو همین دانشکده پزشکی مشهد ..... درس خونده ! :: پزشکی عمومی و تخصص رو مشهد بوده :: فوق تخصص رو شهید بهشتی تهران بیمارستان لباقی نژاد بوده ! :: یه سری دوره های تکمیلی هم اروپا و آمریکا بوده
++ رئیس بیمارستان چشم پزشکی نور و بخش قرنیه بیمارستان فارابی تهران !
++ رکوردار جراحی لیزیک !
++ رئیس و استاد دانشکده پزشکی تهران ! 
++ تا الان .... 31 روش جدید جراحی چشم ... هم فقط به نام ایشون ثبت شده !
++ فوق تخصص جراحی قرنیه ! و یکی از 5 چشم پزشک برتر دنیاست !
++ باباشم عطار بوده ... بچه فریمان هم هستش ! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## omid-a

> در واقع خواستم ... یه تاپیک مجزا واسه تمام بروبچ عشق پزشکی دندون دارو مشهد داشته باشیم
> 
> فایل پیوست 70315:-)


آرزومه که یه روزی خود دانشکده بجای عکسش جلوی چشمام باشه

----------


## akn1998

فقط شهید بهشتی و دیگر هیچ

----------


## unlucky

> فقط شهید بهشتی و دیگر هیچ


فقط تهران  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## unlucky

البته شهید بهشتیم خوبه ها. نه اینکه بد باشه. ولی هیچی تهران نمیشه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## the best dream

فقط داروی تهراااااااان :Yahoo (83): البته داروی مشهدم خوشگله

----------


## javadm992

خوشم میاد ازش...میخوامش...بد جوری هم میخوامش...

----------


## ZAPATA

> خوشم میاد ازش...میخوامش...بد جوری هم میخوامش...


الان ..... دقیقن ! ....... چیو .... میخایش !؟!  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## javadm992

> الان ..... دقیقن ! ....... چیو .... میخایش !؟!


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
من آزادی مردم مظلوم فلسطین رو میخوام
خب معلومه دیگه داروسازی مشهد...اصلا از چشام معلومه ببین ... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rajabph

:Yahoo (8):

----------


## Blackfire747

سلام
من دارو مشهد میخونم
ساختمونش که خیلی شاخه 
بچه های پزشکی دندون و پیرا روزای اول میومدن تو دانشکده ما عکس میگرفتن :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106): 
هیات علمی دارو هم خیلی شاخه
یه استاد حسین زاده داره که فول پروفسوره
جزو 100 نفر دانشمند اول دنیا
خارجی های براش سر و دست میشکونن 
ولی از مشهد نمیره
حتی میری تو اتاقش انقد تواضع داره که به احترامت پا میشه

اما
ازینا بگذریم پزشکیا خیلی شاخن

دندونا هم کلن ولن 
درساشون بسیار آسون
همیشه هم غر میزنن ساختمون داشنکده شما جدیده از ما قدیمیه 
چ وضعشه

منم انتقال گرفتم به پزشکی یه شهر دیگه
خدا کنه پشیمون نشم

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام
> من دارو مشهد میخونم
> ساختمونش که خیلی شاخه 
> بچه های پزشکی دندون و پیرا روزای اول میومدن تو دانشکده ما عکس میگرفتن
> هیات علمی دارو هم خیلی شاخه
> یه استاد حسین زاده داره که فول پروفسوره
> جزو 100 نفر دانشمند اول دنیا
> خارجی های براش سر و دست میشکونن 
> ولی از مشهد نمیره
> ...


حیف که اجازه نمیدن ..... وگرنه خیلی دوس داشتم سم شناسی رو با همین استاد بر میداشتم .... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام
> من دارو مشهد میخونم
> ساختمونش که خیلی شاخه 
> بچه های پزشکی دندون و پیرا روزای اول میومدن تو دانشکده ما عکس میگرفتن
> هیات علمی دارو هم خیلی شاخه
> یه استاد حسین زاده داره که فول پروفسوره
> جزو 100 نفر دانشمند اول دنیا
> خارجی های براش سر و دست میشکونن 
> ولی از مشهد نمیره
> ...


سلام شما ورودی چه سالی هستید ؟
مگه میشه انتقالی گرفت از دارو به پزشکی؟
مثلا من اگه داروی تهران بیارن میتونم برم پزشکی مازندران بخونم؟

----------


## mehdimhm

> حیف که اجازه نمیدن ..... وگرنه خیلی دوس داشتم سم شناسی رو با همین استاد بر میداشتم ....


مگه میشه انتقالی گرفت از دارو به پزشکی؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> مگه میشه انتقالی گرفت از دارو به پزشکی؟


شرایط وزارت علوم و چیزی که انگار در تعامل با سازمان سنجشه ..... ! :::: یه نفر که انتخاب رشته میکنه و میره سر کلاسا ...... بنا به سقف نمره ای که داره ..... میتونه تغییر رشته بده ...... :::: که این بیشتر در مقوله قوانین سازمان سنجشه  :::
..................
یه سری دیگه قوانین هم هستش که مربوط به وزارت علوم و دانشگاه محل تحصیله  :::: مثلن تو دانشکده علوم یه دختری رو دیده بودم بیرجند فکر کنم شیمی قبول شده بود ..... اومده بود مشهد داشت به شکل مهمان درس میخوند ...... بعدش گفته بودن بهش معدلش یک ترم یا دو ترم (اینش دقیق یادم نیست) a بشه میتونه تو همین مشهد بمونه :::: یعنی میگم این مدلی تغییر شهر هم هست که یه جور همین تغییر رشته میشه دیگه !
...................
و یه سری دانشگاه ها یا دانشکده ها هم هستن که اصلن اجازه تغییر رشته و جابجایی رو نمیدن ! ::::
..................
شرایط بروبچ پزشکی دندون دارو هم که مربوط به وزارت بهداشت میشه ...... احتمال یه سری از این قوانین رو دارن که جابجایی و تغییر رشته داشته باشن ... که اینشو دقیق مطلع نیستم !
...........................

----------


## m.e.a

_پزشکی_

----------


## m.e.a

_چرا رای دندون از دارو کمتره؟؟!_

----------


## ZAPATA

> شرایط وزارت علوم و چیزی که انگار در تعامل با سازمان سنجشه ..... ! :::: یه نفر که انتخاب رشته میکنه و میره سر کلاسا ...... بنا به سقف نمره ای که داره ..... میتونه تغییر رشته بده ...... :::: که این بیشتر در مقوله قوانین سازمان سنجشه  :::
> ..................
> یه سری دیگه قوانین هم هستش که مربوط به وزارت علوم و دانشگاه محل تحصیله  :::: مثلن تو دانشکده علوم یه دختری رو دیده بودم بیرجند فکر کنم شیمی قبول شده بود ..... اومده بود مشهد داشت به شکل مهمان درس میخوند ...... بعدش گفته بودن بهش معدلش یک ترم یا دو ترم (اینش دقیق یادم نیست) a بشه میتونه تو همین مشهد بمونه :::: یعنی میگم این مدلی تغییر شهر هم هست که یه جور همین تغییر رشته میشه دیگه !
> ...................
> و یه سری دانشگاه ها یا دانشکده ها هم هستن که اصلن اجازه تغییر رشته و جابجایی رو نمیدن ! ::::
> ..................
> شرایط بروبچ پزشکی دندون دارو هم که مربوط به وزارت بهداشت میشه ...... احتمال یه سری از این قوانین رو دارن که جابجایی و تغییر رشته داشته باشن ... که اینشو دقیق مطلع نیستم !
> ...........................


مثلن یه نفر .... نمره و شرایط انتخاب رشته برق تهران یا مکانیک مشهد رو داره .... با این حال میره فیزیک زابل میخونه  :: خب معلومه که این شخص میتونه به رشته همون برق و مکانیک تهران یا مشهد تغییر رشته بده  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mahsa dr

> حیف که اجازه نمیدن ..... وگرنه خیلی دوس داشتم سم شناسی رو با همین استاد بر میداشتم ....


ببخشید داداش شما دانشجوی چه رشته ای هستین ؟؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Blackfire747

> حیف که اجازه نمیدن ..... وگرنه خیلی دوس داشتم سم شناسی رو با همین استاد بر میداشتم ....


آآره تخصص ایشون فارماکودینامی هستش
مردی شریف و متواضع

----------


## Blackfire747

> سلام شما ورودی چه سالی هستید ؟
> مگه میشه انتقالی گرفت از دارو به پزشکی؟
> مثلا من اگه داروی تهران بیارن میتونم برم پزشکی مازندران بخونم؟


ورودی مهر 95
انتقالی رو اصطلاحا گفتم
در واقع 
من دانشگاه بقیه الله پزشکی قبول شدم
بنا به شرایطی که پیش اومده 
مختارم بین دارو مشهد و اون انتخاب کنم

----------


## ZAPATA

یه ویو زیبا از دانشکده پزشکی از نمای دانشکده دارو
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ZAPATA

............
فکر نکنم دانشکده ای تو ایران به خوشگلی دارو مشهد باشه
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## revenger

*خب واقعا آدم حیفش میاد یه همچین تاپیکایی رو بالا نیاره...
ما که رامون از مشهد خیلی دوره و در مرحله بعد رتبمون عمرا بهش برسه...
سنندج یا نهایتا ارومیه بگیره
ولی انصافا دانشکده داروی مشهد زیباست...
ساختمونای بعضی دانشکده ها خصوصا قدیمیا خیلی بیریخت و بی روحن...
درسته دانش مهمتره ولی خب آدم دلش میخواد تو این شیش هفت سال چنتا عکس خوشگل بگیره دیگه...*

----------


## zamina

چقدر دانشکده داروسازی اش زیباست  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

[bعکس از بیرون دانشکده دارو مشهد گذاشتین کلی طرفدار پیدا کرد
اما اصلش عکسای داخلشه
خیلییی قشنگه
شبیه اکواریوم ساختن یه قسمتیشو
خیلی باکلاسه
ولی به صورت کلی حس میکنم دندون مشهد دانشجوهای موفق تری رو تربیت میکنه ..[/b]

----------


## miss_shadow

دانشکده داروش آدم یاد لاس وگاس میندازه بس نورپردازیش جیگره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## darling

دارو تبریزم خیلیییییی قشنگه 
حتی به نظرم مشهد و تبریز خفن تر از تهرانن :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZAPATA






ناموسا ببین عظمت و زیبایی و جلال و فر و شکوه و مرتبت و حکمت و هاشا چه زیبایی و جذابی روو!  
اصن دل ادم میاد نره به اینجا؟! 
ناموصا ماشینارو نگاه 
همش ایرانین 
یدونه بچه هم هست تو تصویر 
نشون گر چیه؟  یعنی با قبول شدن در اینجا  = داروسازی = ازدواج = بچه = جریان زندگی و انتقال الل های خویش و حضرت یار  به اینده*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*
آه قلبم!!! 
از درون ببینید! باطنشم خوبه  
اصن سرامیکارو نگا!  درجه 1 صادراتی

 

یه اسکوتر فقط کمه! بندازی کل سالنو یه دور بزنی حال کنی  



اصن ببین سخت کوشی دانشجو ها رو 
الهی بمیرم 
اگه عمو فیروز رو خط بزنیم از اونجا 
من کلا زیبایی میبینم تو این تصویر 
از همه لحاظ 

به به ! عجب تاپیک سمی بود*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> آه قلبم!!! 
> از درون ببینید! باطنشم خوبه  
> اصن سرامیکارو نگا!  درجه 1 صادراتی
> 
>  
> 
> یه اسکوتر فقط کمه! بندازی کل سالنو یه دور بزنی حال کنی  
> 
> ...


*پس هدفت شده دارو مشهد؟*

----------


## amirmtn

خیلی قشنگه ولی ما تو خوابم همیچین جایی نمیریم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> آه قلبم!!! 
> از درون ببینید! باطنشم خوبه  
> اصن سرامیکارو نگا!  درجه 1 صادراتی
> 
>  
> 
> یه اسکوتر فقط کمه! بندازی کل سالنو یه دور بزنی حال کنی  
> 
> ...


این تاپیک و عکسارو میبینم از راهی ک رفتیم پشیمون میشیم  :Yahoo (4): 
دهنت سرویس =)

----------


## Sinus

> این تاپیک و عکسارو میبینم از راهی ک رفتیم پشیمون میشیم 
> دهنت سرویس =)


بیوشیمی بیشتر از این حسش نی
جنین هم حس همه تخصیصی هاش نبود

----------


## Mohamad_R

*
بیمارستان امام رضا 
جایی که دانشجو های گوگولی مگولی مِشد میرن اونجاااااا


خب شاید براتون سوال باشه جلوی دانشکده دارو چیه؟ 
یه دانا تندیس فردوسی هستش که میتونین جلوش و کنارش لایو برین 
و یه دانا دکل فور جی مشاهده میکنید همون طرفا که نشان از پوشش صد درصدی نت و انجام مسئولیت به جای اذری جهرمیه 

خب اینجام یکی از بلوووار های دانشگاس به نام ( یادم نیس) 
که یه دانا چرخ فلک هست که قطعا میتونید قرار و دیت هاتون رو اونجا 
و در ارتفاع 
بزارین 
که 
هیشکی 
نبینه 


اینم یدونه از نبش 
با زاویه 


بهبه یعنی بچه هام پاین 
عالیی*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


این تاپیک و عکسارو میبینم از راهی ک رفتیم پشیمون میشیم 
دهنت سرویس =)


تنها عکسی که از اصفهون پیدا کردم: 



سعید اقا شکسته نفسی میکنن  
اصفهونم زیباس : 

*

----------


## amirmtn

> *
> بیمارستان امام رضا 
> جایی که دانشجو های گوگولی مگولی مِشد میرن اونجاااااا
> 
> 
> خب شاید براتون سوال باشه جلوی دانشکده دارو چیه؟ 
> یه دانا تندیس فردوسی هستش که میتونین جلوش و کنارش لایو برین 
> و یه دانا دکل فور جی مشاهده میکنید همون طرفا که نشان از پوشش صد درصدی نت و انجام مسئولیت به جای اذری جهرمیه 
> 
> ...


محمد اون چرخ و فلک مال پارک ملته  تو دانشگاه نیس

----------


## MAhUR_1400

دندان مشهد خوب نیست؟یا کسی دوست نداره دندان رو؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## darling

> دندان مشهد خوب نیست؟یا کسی دوست نداره دندان رو؟


فردوسی مشهد کلا دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه
هم خوب هم خیلیییییی بزرگ

----------


## Shaye

علوم پزشکی بابلم قشنگه از بیرون������������

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> 
> تنها عکسی که از اصفهون پیدا کردم: 
> فایل پیوست 97506
> 
> 
> سعید اقا شکسته نفسی میکنن  
> اصفهونم زیباس : 
> 
> فایل پیوست 97507*


نمازخونه خوابگاه  :Yahoo (4): 
اصفهان محیطش واقعن نابه . سرسبز و عالیه
ولی دانشکده هاش خیلی ساخت قدیمی ای دارن ... واسه همین گفتم

----------


## Soheil .

ما خونمون پیاده تا دانشگاه فردوسی 2 دیقه پیاده فاصله داره 
اصن عالیه این دانشگاه توش که پر درخت ساختموناشم خیلی با صفاس 
من چون بابام اینجا تدریس میکنه از بچگی توش زیاد میومدم عشق میکردم 

امیدوارم به هم برسیم  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*ولی ناموصا آدم قبول شه بره ببینه برا هرژتون تو سلف دو قاشق برنج و گوشت سگ میدن 
به شخصه با بنزین آزاد کل دانشگاه و خودم رو اتیش میزنم تا گرم شیم  
.
طی اعمال جاسوسانه فهمیدم که هر گروه اموزشی این دانشگاه کیان 
و جالب اینجاست مدیر گروه هیچ درسی استاد و استاد ممتاز نبود ، داده بودن به استاد یار ها 
این یعنی اینکه استاد وقت هیچی رو نداره 
و یعنی اینکه 
بری اونجا دهنت اسفالته*

----------


## NormaL

تولید محتوا بیشتر تو حالمه!!!؟!!

----------


## 1998

> علوم پزشکی بابلم قشنگه از بیرون������������


چه باکلاس

بیشتر شبیه یه سفارت خونه تو فرانسه هست تا یه دانشکده تو ایران  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Erste person

عشق فقط دانشگاه تهران اونم دانشکده پزشکیش.
اوففففففففف :Yahoo (8):

----------

